# Colnago Master: manufacturing dent in frame



## jjp (Mar 3, 2005)

Late last week I was cleaning my bike after a long ride, and I guess I must have had the bike at a certain angle and the sun light reflecting off a section on the top tube drew my eye to what looked suspiciously like a dent. Sure enough, it was. And I would have to say based on the fact that there is not a scratch of any kind in the area, it is a manufacturing defect. Add to this, the rather suspcious placing of one of the "peacock eye" paint details right over the dent, and I am inclined to think that the painter made an attempt to conceal the dent. My problem is this: I bought the bike (new) two years ago (July or August 05). I have contacted the business that sold it to me, but the owner was inclined to feel that Colnago would not honor the warranty given the time span, though he did say he would ask Colnago. Has anyone had any experience with this sort of mishap, and what possible recourse do I have (particulalry given the fact that Colnago is ISO certified)? Regards, Jared Purdy, Toronto, Ontario, Canada


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

jjp said:


> Late last week I was cleaning my bike after a long ride, and I guess I must have had the bike at a certain angle and the sun light reflecting off a section on the top tube drew my eye to what looked suspiciously like a dent. Sure enough, it was. And I would have to say based on the fact that there is not a scratch of any kind in the area, it is a manufacturing defect. Add to this, the rather suspcious placing of one of the "peacock eye" paint details right over the dent, and I am inclined to think that the painter made an attempt to conceal the dent. My problem is this: I bought the bike (new) two years ago (July or August 05). I have contacted the business that sold it to me, but the owner was inclined to feel that Colnago would not honor the warranty given the time span, though he did say he would ask Colnago. Has anyone had any experience with this sort of mishap, and what possible recourse do I have (particulalry given the fact that Colnago is ISO certified)? Regards, Jared Purdy, Toronto, Ontario, Canada


How is the manufacturer to know you weren't the one that put the dent there? How do you really know since this is the first time you've seen it? Must not be too dramatic of a dent. Could it have happened from the bars smacking the tube? Transporting it via a car rack?

//could have happened in transit, at the place you bought it from...I think you have a touch case to make here.


----------



## jjp (Mar 3, 2005)

Dramatic or not, a dent is a dent is a dent, and it should not have left the factory in that shape. As for the bars, not possible, the dent is not at the spot where the bend in the bar would hit it. Besides the (carbon) bar is covered with Cinelli gel cork tape, and it is highly unlikely that the bar would dent the top tube without itself being cracked. There are no scratches of any kind over the dent.


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

Way too difficult to call this one. You dont need scratches for a dent to occur Im afraid.


----------



## Clausen (Nov 11, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the dent. I can see how they might be reluctant to warranty it. Could it be possible you leaned the bike on something and that caused the dent. Where did you purchase the frame?


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Jjp*

With all due respect, to notice this dent after two years seems to indicate that it is not that significant. Without a picture here, it's hard for people to make a judgement.

FWIW, the Colnago painters are contract workers so they would not exactly be inclined to "make it happen" for Ernesto. One of his big production bottle necks is the painting so I would not necessarily cast dispersions or consipiracy theories. 

Unfortunately, after accepting the frame at purchase and using it for two years, your basis for a claim are remote to nil regardless if you, the factory or logistics chain caused the dent. It's neither here nor there. The passage of time makes this no longer relevant as it relates to a claim. Even if it's built to an ISO standard, that's just a manufacturing standard and has little to do with cosmetic condition. Further, Colnago no doubt ships ex works. Once it's off the dock, it is not their problem. It it's based upon a certificate of acceptance by the purchaser, ie distributor, that does not give you as the end user a claim given the time lapsed.

Sorry to be so negative as it is no doubt a bummer.


----------



## jjp (Mar 3, 2005)

No worries, your observations are not taken as negative. I had pretty much resigned myself to that anyways, I just wanted to see what would happen when the business that I bought it from contacts colnago and asks if they will do anything about it (which I am yet to hear back on). Colnago likely won't even respond. Actually though there are several images up. You'll have to go back to the original posting and go down to "photos of dent" and "another view". In the first set, because of the way I captured the light and the angle, it is very noticeable, but in the second set, you cannot see it at all, and that is how it usually looks - which I suppose I am grateful for.

Nonetheless, thanks for your sobering comments! It still rides beautifully, and if anyone looked at it, they would never notice it.


----------

